# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  Ontgiften zin of onzin?

## Sander0003

Ik lees en hoor veel berichten over dat er veel rommel in je darmen achterblijft ('zelfs bij mensen met een ogenschijnlijk gezonde stoelgang kan men een verstoorde darmfunctie aantreffen. Die ontstaat door een verharde aangekoekte laag over de gehele lengte van de dikke darm.') en dat ontgiften / ontslakken daarvoor de oplossing is. Op deze en andere gezondheidssites lees ik dat deze kuren eigenlijk geen zin hebben (http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...ight=ontgiften) terwijl een andere gezondheidssite weer wat anders beweerd (http://www.gezondheidsnet.nl/voeding...tslakkingskuur). Maar mijn vraag is eigenlijk of er nu wel of geen rommel in je darmen achterblijft en zo ja, kan dat dan geen kwaad?

----------


## Sefi

Zo ver ik weet blijft er bij ieder mens zogenaamde slakken achter in de darmen. Als je geen darmklachten hebt dan zou ik er niks aan laten doen. Heb je echter wel problemen dan kan het zinvol zijn om te ontslakken.
Een vriendin van me heeft er veel baat bij gehad.

----------


## Alie66

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb een nieuw blog geschreven http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...p?356-Broccoli
Misschien handige tip bij het ontgiften.

----------


## Flogiston

Het verhaal over de "slakken" of de "aangekoekte laag" die in de darmen zou achterblijven, is nergens op gebaseerd. Artsen hebben zoiets nog nooit aangetroffen bij een colonoscopie.

Dat is ook geen wonder: de darmen zijn uitstekend in staat zichzelf te reinigen. Dat is zo ontstaan gedurende miljoenen jaren evolutie van ons en onze voorouders.

Het darmslijmvlies is ook één van de snelst vernieuwende weefsels van het lichaam. Elke paar dagen wordt het slijmvlies compleet vervangen. Niet in één keer, maar continu, dag in dag uit, elke minuut een heel klein beetje.

Als er een aangekoekte laag zou zijn, zou het vervangen slijmvlies nergens heen kunnen, en zou je al snel ontstekingen en uiteindelijk darmverstopping krijgen. Verder zouden de darmen hun normale werk sowieso niet meer kunnen doen.

Kortom, zowel biologische kennis als "gewoon kijken" via een colonoscopie geven duidelijk aan dat "slakken" en "aankoeken" niet bestaan. Deze ideeën komen voort uit een heel simplistische kijk op de mens, waarbij de mens wordt gezien als een eenvoudige machine, met pijpen en buizen. De redenatie is dan dat een afvoerbuis of een riool verstopt kan raken, en dat dat "dus" ook moet gelden voor een darm, "want een darm is een simpele buis".

Dat laatste is beslist niet waar. Gelukkig zijn onze darmen heel wat geavanceerder dan een simpele buis. Aankoeken van resten is dan ook niet mogelijk. Niet in theorie en niet in praktijk.

----------


## groenlicht

Ik denk dat je al die middeltjes en smeersels gewoon achterwege moet laten en gewoon gezond moet eten en voldoende moet sporten... simpel as that! Sinds een week ben ik begonnen met een hele gezonde voeding. Ik houd een eetdagboek bij en ik eet om de 2 uur ongeveer en niet heel veel maar gewoon een voldoende portie daarnaast heb ik via http://www.bikester.nl/ een fiets gekocht en ik fiets nu elke dag naar mijn werk in plaats van met de tram te gaan en ik voel me nu al fitter en ik doe dit pas een week... Zegt me toch wel veel en daarom denk ik dat middeltjes niet werken want deze heb ik altijd uitgeprobeerd en nu pas voel ik me echt anders.

----------


## mirthe340

heb ik slakken in me darmen??????

----------

